# Help a new mama - nothing coming out while pumping!



## SarahDC (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a 6 day old who is breastfeeding like a champion - my milk came in 2 days ago. I thought I'd try pumping just for the heck of it - I have a Medela PIS. I pumped the other side while baby was nursing, and got maybe 1/2 of a teaspoon from the pump. What am I doing wrong? Is the pump not working right? I can see it sealed around the breast, and the nipple moves as it pumps.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I won't be of much help with pumping but wanted to let you know I NEVER was able to pump even one single ounce. And that was using two different brands of hospital grade pumps. I didn't really have a need to pump since I stay home with ds so he never once got a bottle in two years and we liked it that way.







I was discussing this when I was returning my rental pump and the ladies said lots of mamas decide pumping is not for them and they just continue nursing the old fashioned way!
Good luck. Maybe some mamas can help with the pumping problem. I never figured it out.


----------



## calgal1111 (Aug 20, 2009)

I too have never had any luck with pumps I have tried two different ones and nothing no more than two ounces and usually I have to squeeze my breast big time just to get that. However one of my dearest friends said if you absolutely have to try the ones they rent at the hospitals they are like super pumpers. That was the only way she ever got anything.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

nak

I'm terrible with pumps too! Hand expressing worked better for me, but even with that i can't get as much as i'd like.

Try again though, once your supply is established better it could get easier.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Just keep trying. You mihgt get 1/2 oz to begin, that's ok. Make sure you are not engorged, it makes it much harder to pump.

Also, do you fit correctly in the flanges? You might need the XL ones depending on the size of your nipple.

I would pick a time to pump each day when you are not nursing your baby (just in the beginning), so you can relax and just pump.

Good luck to you!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i couldn't pump at all with dd chloe even though i leaked loads had to wear 4 pairs of breast pads at a time and would still end up soaked. it took me 30-40 minuites of pumping to get just 1/2 oz.


----------



## ZTMOM (Jan 5, 2008)

It's been a while, but I always got more milk when I focused on a photo of my baby or closed my eyes & imagined holding my baby. I would even sort of rock, like I do when I'm nursing ... the more relaxed I was, the better it went.

Still, 6 days seems kind of early & actually, for me, I think it could have caused some engorgement issues.

Another really good resource is kellymom.com in case you haven't heard of it.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

In the beginning I could only pump 1/4 to 1/2 an ounce. It got better over time. Good luck!


----------



## SarahDC (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone - very helpful. I'll wait a bit before trying again. I have to return to work in a month, only 3 days a week but still - I HAVE to pump.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Relaxing calm environment made a big difference with me. If I could pump without waking the baby, but watch them sleep and imagine nursing them it would help. One weird thing that happened when I pumped was I wold get half an ounce from when I started to about 9 minutes in. Then in the next 5 or 6 minutes I would get 4 oz.


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

Pumping is an art, it's something your body has to get used to because really it wasn't meant to feed a pump it was meant to feed a baby. So the more you pump the better you will be at it. The normal output for a pumping without feeding baby mom is .5 oz and 2 oz for both breast. So it can take many pumping session to make up for your work day. There is a great pumping forum at kellymom if you haven't been over there yet check it out.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree-- letting down your milk for a pump is something you have to learn how to do. It doesn't always happen naturally.

Check the fit of your pump-- some women need smaller or larger flanges. Also, if your your pump is used, you may need new soft parts. The seal wears out after awhile. Don't use too much suction-- you really don't need that much, and hard suction hurts, and pain is not going to help you relax.

Relaxation is important-- if you're watching the ounce lines, that can inhibit the letdown. I liked watching my babies play while pumping, or holding them on my knee, or when they're not there, looking at pictures of them. Reading books about breastfeeding and babies while trying to pump can help, as can watching babies on the TV. And having a regular pumping time each day helps, too, because your body gets used to producing for the pump at that time.

Six days is really early, though. Your milk hasn't become mature milk yet, your supply hasn't regulated, baby is still taking small amounts at each feed, and your body is still getting used to letting down for BABY let alone a pump. Give it time! If it were me, I'd try also pumping in the early morning, when most women find their supply is at its peak.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Just to reiterate with my own experience. I tried pumping with my third at 5 or 6 days old and got nothing. Now he is 8 weeks and I can get 8 ounces at a pumping session.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I think 6 days pp might just be too early. With my son I pumped for the first time when he was 3 weeks old, and got barely an ounce. By the time that I was back at work (3 months pp) I was getting 10 oz per pumping session. I don't know the science behind it, since we obviously have plenty of milk early on, but for some reason it does seem to make a difference.


----------

